# شرح برنامج بريمافيرا كامل بحسباتة و التجهيز لة ( الجزء الثانى )



## محمود حازم عياد (8 فبراير 2007)

أخوانىالأعزاء اليكم الجزء الثانى من مثال مشروع بريمافيرا كامل وبذلك أكملنا الDICTIONARIES للمستوى الأول ولأهمية تحليل البنود سوف يكون الجزء الثالث بأذن اللة عبارة عن دراسة متكاملة لكيفية حساب أسعار البنود مع تحليل كامل لهاوربطها بملف أسعار يعتبر مرجع لأى مهندس يقوم بعمل البرامج وكذلك فهذا البند هو أهم بند فى البريمافيرا عموما" ، أسال اللة عز وجل أن يتقبل منى هذا العمل خالصا" لوجهة الكريم لمنفعة أخوانى مع التكرم من أى زميل أرشادى فى حالة وجود ملاحظة أو خطأ أو بند غير مفهومو الرابط هومع ملاحظة أننى وضعت الجزء الأول مع الثانى حتى يتم تسلسل الأفكار و لتكون جميع الأجزاء متلاحقة
أخوكم 

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=oqm24XCb5 
محمود حازم عياد







http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=oqm24XC5


----------



## a.m (8 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك اخي محمود*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود حازم
و اسأل الله ان يتقبله منك و ان يثيبك من فضله و ان يزدك علما و نفعا لنا و لكل اخواننا ان شاء الله
و اسمح لي اخي بطرح التسائل التالي
لاحظت انك دائما تقوم برفع الملفات في موقع اخر ؟ لما لا تقوم برفعه هنا مباشرة ؟!
والله ولي التوفيق اخوك ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 فبراير 2007)

أخى أيمن لقلة خبرتى بموضوع الرفع للمواقع فلقد سألت أحد الأخوة فى الموقع و دلنى على هذا الموقع ولكن منكم نستفيد أرجو الى أرشادى عن طريقة الرفع المباشر كما أفدتم مع قبول شكرى
أخوك محمود حازم


----------



## a.m (8 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
اما من سألت سابقا فقد كان انا 
واذا احببت ان ترفع الملفات مباشرة في الموقع يمكن عمل ذلك بتحويل صيغة الملف الى ملف مضغوط (zip) و ذلك باستخدام احد برامج الضغط 
وان لم يكن لديك ذلك البرنامج يمكن ان ارفعه لك هنا ان شاء الله 
و نسأل الله العفوه و الرضا لنا جميعا 
اخوك ايمن​*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" الموضوع فعلا" بسيط جزاك اللة خير وأذا كان لديك آخر آصدار من Winzip يرجى تحميلة وهل يصلح Rar لنفس المهمة مع الشكر وأعتذارى عن كثرة الأسئلة


----------



## a.m (8 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في الحقيقة اخي النسخة التى امتلكها هي ( Winrar) وهي ليست اخر نسخة من هذا البرنامج
و لا تقلق في طرح الاسئلة ان كان هدفنا وجه الله و منفعة الغير فلا عليك اخي الحبيب 
و ان شاء الله ستجدني حاضرا وقتما رغبت 
كما اكرر شكري لك على بذل الجهد الكبير الذي اعلم لايصال شرحك الرائع لنا جميعا​*


----------



## salhen2003 (9 فبراير 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## adil (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

شكر جزيلا لك علي الشرح لاني لسه مبتدء في دراسة الجدوي

لكن اعذرني اين اجد الجزء الاول لاني منذ فترة لم ادخل هنا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير اخي محمود وكثر الله من امثالك ... في انتظار الاجزاء الباقية بفارغ الصبر

بالنسبة لرفع الملف في الموقع فسيتم ان شاء الله رفعه قريبا


----------



## ehabebo84 (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وهذا هو البرنامج الذى تريده ومعه الكراك
والسلام


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 فبراير 2007)

أعزائى الملف الخاص بالجزء الثانى يحوى الجزء الأول أى أن الملف شامل الجزئيين لمن فاتة تحميل الجزء الأول شكرا" لأبو صالح لة من الشكر الوفير وأنا عند وعدى والجزء الثالث سيعجبكم جدا" لأحتوائة علىتفاصيل البنود و أسعارها وشكرا"الى أخى المهندس الشيخ وعندى سؤال للمهندس الشيخ أرجو أن يرد على أذا أمكن :-
1- الاحظ أنة عند رغبتى فى نقل ملف من المنتدى winzip مثال ذلك الملف المرسل منكم لايتم ذلك بل تظهر لى صفحة كأن الشبكة لاتعمل عندى رغم أننى أقوم بأخذ أى ملف بصيغة acrobat مثلا" دون حدوث تلك المشكلة أو أى ملف بصيغة أخرى أرجو أن تخطرنى عن السبب وكيف يمكننى أخذ ملفك المرسل بسهولة 
2- الموسوعة الهندسية التى أود تحميلها على المنتدى بها ملفات تتعدى 600mb لايمكن تجزئتها وحتى بعد أستخدام برنامج rar يصبح الملف 512 mb فهل هناك طريقة للتغلب على ذلك أرجو الأفادة وآسف جدا" لكثرة طلباتى 

أخوكم محمود حازم عياد


----------



## eng_soso (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير وفى إنتظار الجزء الثالث


----------



## النائف (10 فبراير 2007)

اخي محمود حازم شكرا لك


----------



## المهندسة رشا (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك مع كل الاحترام والتقدير
وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك
و1000 شكررررررررررررا


----------



## medhat1973 (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## mar_wan (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك اخي محمود وجزاك الله خيرا..
ارجو منك رفع الملف مرة اخرى حيث ان الرابط لايعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## moonnn (13 فبراير 2007)

ارجو منك رفع الملف مرة اخرى حيث ان الرابط لايعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفجر الباسم (14 فبراير 2007)

انا مش عارف احمل الموضوع 
عندما اضغط على الرابط يظر لي هذه الرسالة
ولا أعرف ما هي المشكلة

mySQL error: Incorrect key file for table 'ns_tmplog'; try to repair it
mySQL error code: 1034
Date: Wednesday 14th of February 2007 05:30:15 PM
Http Referer: /up/index.php?f=oqm24XCb5
IP: 196.218.147.67


----------



## mbhussein (14 فبراير 2007)

اخى الرابط لايعمل الرجاء رفعه غلى رابط اخر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 فبراير 2007)

أعزائى اليكم الجزئين الأول والثانى مرة أخرى حسب طلبكم وأعتذر عن أختيار الموقع فلم أجد أمامى سواة حاليا" لضيق الوقت للبحث حيث أن الموقع السابق للتحميل واضح أن بة مشكلة حيث أننى حاولت التحميل منة فلم يستجيب الرابط الجديد هو
SECOND الثانى.xls.zip of size 705.932 KB 
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/f4ec13/*

SECOND الثانى.xls.xls of size 888 KB 
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/ac0f95/*


----------



## esas (14 فبراير 2007)

مش عارف انزل الجزء الثاني


----------



## mar_wan (14 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك اخي محمود وجزاك الله خيرا..عن الجميع وبانتظار الجزء الثالث بفارغ الصبر :12:


الرابط فعال ويجب ان تضغط على Download for free with FileFactory Basic
الموجود داخل الصفحة http://www.filefactory.com/file/f4ec13
وبعدها يتم نقلك الى صفحة تحتوي على رابط لتنزيل الملف


----------



## cineaste (15 فبراير 2007)

shokrn gazyln
we wait for the othe parts

thanks


----------



## a.m (15 فبراير 2007)

*نسخة كتاب اخي محمود*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه نسخة كتابك اخي الكريم محمود حازم اضعها هنا ليتمكن اخواننا من تحميلها و الاستفادة من كتابك الرائع 
اذ لاحظت ان كثيرا من اخواننا يعاني من تحميلها من كل المواقع الاخرى
وهي كما تفضلت تحتوي على الدرسين الاول و الثاني ​*


----------



## cineaste (16 فبراير 2007)

is it possible to do a montage of this charts to help us to printe it in separted sheets


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2007)

أخى أيمن مهنا أشكرك كثيرا" على الأهتمام بما قدمت من معلومات متواضعة ولقلة خبرتى فى التنقل بين طرق التحميل المختلفة حيث أننى حديث العهد جدا" بهذة المشاركات فأرجو أن ترشدنى عن الخطوات التى أتبعها للتحميل مباشرة" على المنتدى كما فعلت أنت مع شكرى وتقديرى لك 
وبلنسبة للزميل cineaste فأننى أقوم بشرح برنامج قمت بعملة بالفعل فى موقع عملى ومسألة التنسيق كما ذكرت ستفقدنى روح المتابعة حيث أنك تلاحظ أننى أفتح ملف excel بالشرح وبجوارة
مباشرة" ملف خطوات البريمافيرا لتشعر كمتلقى بالموضوع أما أذا فصلت الشرح فى صفحات منفصلة
سأقطع تسلسل الأفكار عموما" النقد لابد منة لتحسين الأداء، ليس المهم أن تطبع الملف لأنك لو فهمت
الموضوع لن تحتاج الى زيادة كم الورق فى مكتبتك عموما" أذا كان الزملاء فى الملتقى لهم نفس الشكوى أو أن التنظيم غير جيد أرجو الأفادة 
الجزء الثالث بأذن اللة جارى تجهيزة وهو رائع جدا" لأحتوائة على تحليل للبنود و الأسعار وهو ما
أود أن أفيد بة زملائى وقمت بربطة بمشروع بريمافيرا حتى نشعر بأهمية وجود data base 
لبرنامج ا لبريمافيرا أهم من شرح العمل على البرنامج لأن البرنامج بدون معلومات جيدة ومفيدة
ليس لة أى فائدة -------- آسف للأطالة وأرجو من الزملاء الأعزاء الأفادة أولا" بأول عن أى نقص
فى الشرح من حيث الأستفادة من البريمافيرا وليس شرح soft w 
أخوكم محمود حازم عياد.


----------



## a.m (17 فبراير 2007)

*تكرم اخي الحبيب*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اخي الحبيب تقوم بتحضير الملف المطلوب ( ورقة الاكسل مثلا )
ثانيا تقف على الملف و كلك يمين لتظهر القائمة المنسدلة كما في الشكل اختر كما في الشكل







Add to Zip file

و عند فتح القائمة ايضا Add 

و عندها سيتم انشاء الملف المضغوط الذي تستطيع ارفاقه هنا في الموقع​*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2007)

أيمن كيف يرفق فى الملف هذا ما أريدة جزاك اللة خير
آسف للأزعاج أخوك حازم


----------



## yousif (17 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل .......السلام عليكم
اشكركم جدا لمثل هذة المعلومات 
وانتظروا منا المزيد


----------



## a.m (17 فبراير 2007)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم محمود , انا افهم انك قمت بضغط الملف و تريد رفعه في الموقع ان كان ذاك ؟

اتبع التالي

عند الدخول الى ( موضوع جديد , تفتح صفحة في اسفلها كما في الشكل , اختر ارفق ملف في المشاركة







ثم من جهازك حدد موقع الملف المراد




​*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللة خير يا أيمن وأنا سعيد بمعرفة شخصية طموحة مثلك ، أتمنى لك التوفيق فى عملك وحياتك وكذلك أتمنى أن تجمعنا الظروف و نتقابل 
أخوك م / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## a.m (18 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب
و اشكر لك مجاملتك و ذوقك 
و ان شاء الله
يقدر الله لنا اللقاء فهو على ذلك قدير ​*


----------



## الفجر الباسم (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا جهد جبار ما شاء الله
اسال الله ان ينفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين في كل مكان
طول ما فيه مهندسين وناس امثالكم سنحرر فلسطين والعراق ولبنان باذن الله
وبكره تشوفوا


----------



## ibrahim albitar (20 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## زياد سيد (23 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود العظيم و نحن في انتظار المتابعة


----------



## Eng.Haythem (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي محمود وكثر الله من امثالك ... في انتظار الاجزاء الباقية .


----------



## محمد شناوى ابراهيم (28 فبراير 2007)

استاذى العزيز 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الافادة العظيمة وقدرك الله على المزيد من العطاء 

ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم باعادة تنزيل الجزء الاول لانى لم اجده
 شكرا​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 فبراير 2007)

*اخونا الفاضل محمود حازم

حقيقة
ندعو الله لك بكل خير

فخير الناس
انفعهم للناس

وشرحك جميل ووافي

سلمت يداك 
سلمت يداك

وبارك الله لك في وقتك وفي علمك الذي تنشره للناس

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## احمد مضر (2 مارس 2007)

أخي العزيز محمود شكرا جزيلا لك و بانتظار الجزء الثالث و لك من احمد مضر جزيل الشكر و عظيم الاحترام


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (2 مارس 2007)

مشكور1000 مره


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 مارس 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء أننى فى غاية السعادة مما أقرأة من عبارات الشكر وأتصال بعض الزملاء بى مختلف البلاد من قطر و البحرين و دبى و الكويت وأيضا" من كندا وآسف جدا" لتأخر الجزء الثالث حيث أننى حاليا" أشترك فى دورة كيفية أستخدام بريمافيرا 5 و تطبقاتها للمستوى الأول و المتقدم و الوقت ضيق جدا" ولكننى أداوم على أنهاء ملف الأسعار وتحليل البنود وعند طرحة على الملتقى ستقدرون أن شاء اللة حجم العمل و الجهد المبذول فى تجميع data أغذى بها هذا الملف الذى سيكون مرجع لاعنى عنة لأى دارس لأسعار أى مشروع أو مبرمج 
وفقنى اللة وأياكم للخير دائما"
فى حالة طلب أى زميل أى سؤال فى البريمافيرا وأن لم أكن قد ذكرتة فى الجزئيين السابقين أن يراسلنى على البريد الألكترونى enghazem1 at yahoo . com وأنا على أستعداد لأى مساعدة حسب أمكانياتى المتواضعة 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## garary (3 مارس 2007)

مشكور وفى انتظار الجزء الثالث


----------



## محمود نظمى (4 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخوانى شئ يشرف العرب صحيح ماشاء الله عليكم يارب يقدرنا على رد جمايلكم وان شاء الله الى الأمام دائما. رجاء الإهتمام أيضا بموضوع التقارير لأننى فى حاجة الى معرفة أهميتها وطريقة تنفيذها وشكرا لكم


----------



## engramy (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الشرح

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاري الهوامل (8 مارس 2007)

*هنالك خلل*

 الاخ الفاضل
السلام عليكم....في البدئ اود ان اشكر لك سعيك في الافادة و ثانيا اود اخبارك بان الجزء الاول قد حملته ولكن تظهر شاشة رمادية داخل اطار الاكسل بينما الجزء الثاني يعمل والحمدلله فما سبب ذلك جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## باقر (8 مارس 2007)

مشكورين ماكصرتو


----------



## باقر (8 مارس 2007)

في انتظار الجزء الثالث مع التحية


----------



## waelzoghby (11 مارس 2007)

أخ محمود .... شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك .... انا في انتظار الجزء الثالث على أحر من الجمر


----------



## hany_nona78 (12 مارس 2007)

thanks very very much


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## heider (13 مارس 2007)

شكراااً وبانتظار الجزء الثالث


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مارس 2007)

اعزائى و اخوانى فى ملتقى المهندسين اود أن أستشيركم فى موضوع الجزء الثالث لأن ديننا الحنيف يؤيد مسألة التحاور و الشورى والنقاط هى :-
1- أننى أقوم حاليا" بتجهيز ملف الأسعار وتحليل البنود فهل أقوم بطرح ماأنتهيت منة حتى الآن فى الملتقى ونقوم بعدها بشرح البريمافيرا على أن أكمل الملف تباعا" وطرحة مرة أخرى على الملتقى والسبب لورود هذة الفكرة على خاطرى هى كثرة الطلب على أستكمال الشرح 
2- الحل الثانى هو الأنتظار لحين أنهاء الملف بالكامل و طرحة فى الملتقى ثم بعد ذلك نستكمل شرح البرنامج
3- الحل الثالث هو أستكمال للحل الأول ولكننى أريد من كل زميل أن يساعدنى فى أستكمال هذا الملف حسب تخصصة سواء مدنى أو معمارى أو كهرباء أو تكييف ونقوم جميعا" بعمل ملف يعتبر موسوعة هندسية لانظير لها أيضا" مع أستكمال شرح البريمافيرا للمشروع النموذج
أرجو من السادة الزملاء الأفادة بالرأى مع الوضع فى الأعتيار بأننى أجهز لكم مفاجئة قوية
وهى شرح كامل أيضا" لأستخدامات البريمافيرا 5 حيث أننى أتلقى حاليا" دورة تدريبية على هذا البرنامج و أنهيت المستوى الأول بنجاح و سأبدء المستوى المتقدم قريبا" أن شاء اللة وبدأت بالفعل تجهيز ملفات شرح البرنامج
أخوكم / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## sasem (16 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز هناك استفساران اولهما اين تقوم بهذه الدورة التدريبية لأنى اريد ان اقوم بها
والأخر متى تنتهى من الموسوعة و اذا كان عندك موسوعات هندسية تستطيع ان تشاركنا بها
اما بالنسبة لمشاركة الأخوة معك فى هذا العمل المبارك فأنا لا اعتقد ان احدا سوف يمانع او يبخل بجهده ووقته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مارس 2007)

الى الأخ العزيز sasem أنا أتلقى دورة البريمافيرا لدى وكيل البرنامج فى مصر promastar وعنوانها 6 عمارات عثمان كورنيش المعادى و تليفونهم هو 5240508 - 5258072 وموقع الأنترنت هو www.promastar.com 
وبالنسبة لى سأقوم بأستناف الشرح ولكن أمهلونى عشرة أيام لأنهاء المستوى المتقدم من دورة البريمافيرا 5 . والموسوعة الهندسية لكافة فروع الهندسة لم تفلح محاولات عمل upload لها لطرحها على الملتقى واستخدمت عدد كبير من برامج التحميل وهى ايضا" لم تفلح 
بالنسبة لملف الأسعار سأطرح ما قمت بة الى الآن على أن نستكمل باقى البنود تباعا" 
أخوك / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## a.m (16 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل التقدير و الاعتزاز بك أخي محمود

عطاءُك أكثر من رائع 

و اهتمامك بنا 

و حرصك على إفادة الغير 

لدليل على أن الأمة و بحمد الله ما زالت بخير

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب

و أنا حاضر لتقديم أي مساعدة تطلبها 

كيف تريد أن نشاركك في جهدك الرائع هذا .... ؟!

ستجدني و كثير من إخواننا حاضرون إن شاء الله​*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 مارس 2007)

أخى العزيز أيمن أشكرك على هذا الأحساس العالى بما أقدمة من معلومات متواضعة و أشكر اللة كثيرا" على أننى تعرفت بهذة النخبة من المهندسين المميزيين ومعا" أن شاء اللة سنكون من أحسن الأمم دينا" و علما" بأذن اللة والرسول الكريم يقول " الخير فى و فى أمتى الى يوم الدين " 
أما بالنسبة لموضوع المشاركة فأننى سأقوم بطرح ملف تحليل البنود و الأسعار حتى المرحلة التى أتممتها ك excel sheets حتى يسهل عليكم الدخول و أضافة أى بنود قد لا أكون أتممتها حتى نصل فى النهاية الى موسوعة كاملة لتحليل البنود من واقع خبرات متعددة من مهندسى الملتقى ونعيد طرحها مرة أخرى فى الملتقى بأسماء جميع من شارك فيها و نسميها موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين العرب
فما رأيك أذا أعجبتك الفكرة أرجو أخطارى لنبدء بها و نتواصل 
وأريد أن أخطرك أن بريدى الألكترونى قد تغير ال hazem1953 at yahoo .com 
أخوك محمود حازم


----------



## sasem (22 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخى العزيز محمود بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجزاك خيرا جزيلا إن شاء الله 
وارجو ان تحاول مرة اخرى فى موضوع الموسوعة ويمكنك عرض مشكلة الأبلود بالتفصيل كى نساعدك فى حلها كما انى اعتقد اننا جميعا فى الملتقى على اتم استعداد لمشاركتك فيما ينفع ويجازينا به الله خيرا
وشكرا


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (22 مارس 2007)

اشكرا اخي ع هذا الجهد 
ونامل المزيد من حضرتك 
احمد علام


----------



## علي الفهد (24 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غريم الريم (28 مارس 2007)

لك مني كل الشكر على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع

اسأل الله ان يجازيك خير الجزاء عليه


----------



## أحمد طارق 007 (31 مارس 2007)




----------



## ali_sgc (19 أبريل 2007)

لقد تم حذف الملف من الارتباط ارجو وضعه مرة أخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mh702 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراا ولكن الوصلات لاتعمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ mh702 
أرجو الدخول على مشاركتى الجزء السادس شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة على الملتقى ستجد فيها جميع الأجزاء السابقة أن شاء اللة وأرجو أن تستفيد من هذة المشاركة البسيطة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## mh702 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس - وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياخي وكثر الله من امثالك محبي الخير


----------



## خالد قدورة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اخ محمود الرابط لا يعمل ارجو رفعه من جديد لو سمحت


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى المهندس / خالد قدورة 
بعد التحية 
هل انت سورى الجنسية 00 مجرد سؤال علشان الأسم 00 حياك اللة وانا تحت أمرك وأرفق لك جميع أجزاء الشرح من رقم 1 الى 6 أرجو أن تستفيد منها وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال
واليك الرابط لجميع الأجزاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/18025465/c298940b/all_parts_from_1_to_6.html

مع تحياتى ، 

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الشرح أكثر من رائع و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## خالد قدورة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ محمود, انا في الحقيقة من مدينة القدس- فلسطين


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى خالد قدورة 
تحية طيبة لأهل القدس بفلسطين وبالفعل أنتم الفلسطينين الحقيقيين نصركم اللة وحرر القدس على أيديكم 0000 وهذا أدعى أن أكرر رجائى لك أن تطلب منى أى مساعدة أستطيع تقديمها لكم 00
نريد أن نكون يد واحدة حتى فى مجال العلم ونقل المعرفة 00000 وفقك اللة 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

تلاحظ وجود بعض الاخطاء غير المقصودة على ما أعتقد 
على سبيل المثال cod الخاص بأعمال الصحى كان يجب أخذ قيمة 11 أعمال الكهرباء 12 وهكذا مع الشكر لسعة صدرك ونيتك الصادقة للإفادة 
هدفى من هذا التوضيح فقط هو وصول المعلومة الصحيحة للزملاء 
فإنى أقدر اجتهادك وعطاءك الوفير 


10	MARBLE STAIRS COST
101	MARBEL STAIRS COST
102	MARBLE STAIRS FINISHING COST
1011	SANITARY WORK COST:70: 
10111	INDOOR SANITARY( OUTLET & INLET ) WORK COST
10112	INDOOR SANITARY(DEVICES&ACCESS. ) WORK COST
10113	OUT DOOR SANITARY WORK COST
1022	ELECTRICAL WORK COST:70: 
10221	Electrical (conduets & boxes ) work cost
10222	Electrical (wiring&pannel board ) work cost
10223	Electrical (lighting fixtures & access. ) work cost
10224	Elevators Installation


----------



## abdoo_farra (24 أكتوبر 2007)

.......................................................................
مشكورين على الجهد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يل بشمهندس


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## طارق سرحان (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kehh (10 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط غير متوفر....يرجى اعادة الرفع


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelhameid (17 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lostlove515 (17 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## eng_m.saleh (18 يناير 2014)

محتاج مساعده الله يكرمكم يارب فى برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]Invalid Download Link[/h]


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.


----------

